# Smoke on the Water BBQ & Music Festival Thomaston, GA



## SOTW (Jan 14, 2013)

The 6th Annual Smoke on the Water BBQ Cook-Off and Music Festival is scheduled for April 5th and 6th 2013, an FBA sanctioned BBQ competition at Bickley's Lake in Thomaston, GA. Featured on last season's BBQ reality show, BBQ Pitmasters, SOTW is a community event benefiting the county's 6 Volunteer Fire Depts. Come out and listen to live music all weekend starting with our headlining act on Friday evening. Bring the family out Saturday to enjoy good food, live music, and a Kids Zone for the kids. For more details please visit our website where you can also register to cook, judge, vend, or sponsor. http://www.sotwfestival.com. You may also either give me a ring at 706-741-9317 or just simply ask here. Hope to see everyone in April.

Bobby


----------



## blues brother (Jan 15, 2013)

WHOOOT WHOOOT!!!!
My alarm went off this afternoon and the first thing I thought was..."I gotta get my money to Bobby!"
Bobby, you know I am in!
Looking forward to it and as always I am willing to help you guys in any way you need.


----------



## SOTW (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Already have a few teams signed up. I hope thats a good sign.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 30, 2013)

Bobby,
Any hint of the headliner band??
I heard a rumor that it might be Willie Nelson Or Jamey Johnson....


----------



## SOTW (Jan 30, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Bobby,
> Any hint of the headliner band??
> I heard a rumor that it might be Willie Nelson Or Jamey Johnson....



I wish mike.... Not this year. However, we are finalizing the line up this week. Hopefully next week we will be able to release who it is. If everything comes together like we hope, it's gonna be one heck of a weekend. I promise.


----------



## blues brother (Jan 30, 2013)

I am shining up my dancing shoes just in case!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 20, 2013)

For our entertainment this year on Friday night, Southern Ground recording artist Sonia Leigh will hit the stage, you can check her out on CMT http://www.cmt.com/videos/sonia-leigh/690959/my-name-is-money.jhtml, then Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit will close out the night. Check out one of his videos here .  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCMsUQmS0Bo
On Saturday night come listen to Coy Bowles and the Fellowship followed up by Connor Christian and Southern Gothic. http://www.cmt.com/artists/connor-christian-southern-gothic/. These bands are just our headliners and are just the tip of the iceberg. Music starts at 4 pm on Friday April 5th and will go until the music stops, and will start back up Saturday April 6th at noon. Our line up this year is by far our strongest from top to bottom. If you are a music lover you don't want to miss this one. Visit http://www.sotwfestival.com to get your tickets now!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Feb 21, 2013)

That's gonna be some great entertainment!


----------



## SOTW (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks mike. Yeah there's some serious talent lined up for the 6th annual sotw


----------



## SOTW (Mar 13, 2013)

Check out our website at www.sotwfestival.com. It's a weekend for the whole family to enjoy. Come out Friday evening and enjoy one of the best music line ups that we have ever had. Bring the kids out Saturday at lunch and let them play in the kids zone. Children under 10 are free.


----------



## MattyIce (Mar 20, 2013)

We had a great time last year, already have everything planned to be back again


----------



## blues brother (Mar 29, 2013)

Bobby, I am looking forward to the event this year. Looks like DARKCOUNTRY is gonna help me out this time. Please stop by and have a cocktail with me. 
Reckon I need to buy some meat and charcoal in the next couple of days!


----------



## SOTW (Apr 3, 2013)

blues brother said:


> Bobby, I am looking forward to the event this year. Looks like DARKCOUNTRY is gonna help me out this time. Please stop by and have a cocktail with me.
> Reckon I need to buy some meat and charcoal in the next couple of days!


You sound like us getting ready for a competition. Get the cocktails before you get your meat........lol


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2013)

Is camping and fishing allowed?


----------

